# Spice "shanghai" Red?



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just found out that SHANGHAI RED is the real Aussie name for Spice Red.....I guess all the colors have different Aussie names. GM even calls it Shanghai Red 71U.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I think that is a better name than spice imo. Anyone know what the rest of the colors are called overseas?


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know yellow is DEVIL YELLOW.....


----------



## vVvVSHARKVvVv (Feb 11, 2008)

*Yup... Prior to sales, the GTO color opt.'s were to be...*










:cheers​


----------

